# Hashimotos but normal TSH Levels w/Pain?



## xxDeadinredxx (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Morning to all, 
I am new to this board and would appreciate any and all insight regarding this matter.
About one month ago I developed a lump in my throat sensation that was so persistent it literally drove me mad--I could not swallow properly it almost felt like a golf-ball was lodged in my throat but was alleviated when I ate or drank something..I went to bed and would awaken it was there..24/7 for three weeks. I assumed it was a formality of acid reflex or something going on with my thyroid. I went to an ENT that specializes in Thyroid function and had an endo and sonogram performed, well he found mass scarring in my throat (I'm only 20 years of age) that he was confident was due to acid, and noticed one thyroid was reduced to nearly nothing and the other had 3 tumors all just shy of 1cm. 
He ordered some blood work and sent me on my way..well the results came back with my TSH levels normal, but my peroxidase antibody test sky high--So he diagnosed me with Hashimotos.
He said I was not symptomatic..due to my TSH levels being normal.
Now..I've felt extremely sick for the past 8 months..my hair began falling out, joint pain, spazzing neck pain nearly jolting to my ear, to feelings of complete and utter exhaustion, weight loss, then gain by 10 pounds or more, irregular monthly cycles, etc..but I feel as though I am crazy. 
Has anyone else experienced any of these symptoms with Hashimotos' Disease yet their TSH levels were normal or am I a minority? 
My specialist has not placed me on medication and says unless my TSH levels are affected he will not prescribe a hormone (which I partly understand) nor surgically remove my thyroid until a growth rate with the tumors is determined, I return in three months..but am really beginning to hurt and feel he thinks I have somehow read about this disease and began "imagining symptoms" when I was feeling this way eight months to one year prior of ever knowing I had a thyroid problem. 
--Thank you all for reading


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

xxDeadinredxx said:


> Good Morning to all,
> I am new to this board and would appreciate any and all insight regarding this matter.
> About one month ago I developed a lump in my throat sensation that was so persistent it literally drove me mad--I could not swallow properly it almost felt like a golf-ball was lodged in my throat but was alleviated when I ate or drank something..I went to bed and would awaken it was there..24/7 for three weeks. I assumed it was a formality of acid reflex or something going on with my thyroid. I went to an ENT that specializes in Thyroid function and had an endo and sonogram performed, well he found mass scarring in my throat (I'm only 20 years of age) that he was confident was due to acid, and noticed one thyroid was reduced to nearly nothing and the other had 3 tumors all just shy of 1cm.
> He ordered some blood work and sent me on my way..well the results came back with my TSH levels normal, but my peroxidase antibody test sky high--So he diagnosed me with Hashimotos.
> ...


Hi and welcome!! It sure sounds like you are mighty ill. Are you not on any thyroxine replacement? Thyroxine replacement helps to shrink the nodules.

What kind of scarring? Have you been exposed to radiation? Pain is very suggestive of cancer. I am thinking that it might be better to have a contrast test such as RAIU (radioactive uptake) or MRI.

Do you have swollen lymph nodes?

Besides TPO have you had any of these tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

I am glad you have joined us but sorry for the reason. I hope we can help.










Please post your TSH result and any other tests with the ranges. We need the ranges.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

xxDeadinredxx said:


> ..but am really beginning to hurt and feel he thinks I have somehow read about this disease and began "imagining symptoms" when I was feeling this way eight months to one year prior of ever knowing I had a thyroid problem.


So, let me understand this correctly. Your TSH levels are "normal" per your doc (which is very subjective, BTW), your TPO antibodies are "sky high", half of your thyroid has shrunken, and the other half has three nodules on it. On top of that, you have a laundry list of obvious signs & symptoms, along with daily pain. With all that being said, no doctor has offered any relief? Sheesh, what does somebody have to do to get a little help? (As an aside, you may want to consider changing docs if you feel they aren't listening to you or addressing your concerns.)

My understanding as another newbie is that the TPO antibodies can be doing a number on you. As they get more and more elevated, it's a sign that the autoimmune system is being attacked even harder. Thus, you feel awful. This can also be somewhat reflected in the TSH. The doctors I have seen recently all have said that for a Hashimoto's patient to feel better, the TSH should ideally be between 1.0-2.0 (this is also very subjective, BTW). That being said, everything varies by individual. The Free T3 & Free T4 tests are a good benchmark of how much thyroid hormone is actually available for your body to use right now (most docs skip these tests, but you can ask for them). I agree -- definitely get a copy of your labs from the doctor's office -- that is your right by law as a patient. If they refuse, contact the lab where the draws were. Set up a folder and keep copies of all your records/labs together for future reference.

My guess is you want some help, and you needed it yesterday. Here's a few suggestions:

You might want to research Selenium supplements or bring it up to your doc(s). I believe 200mcg is the FDA recommended daily dose. It is supposed to help reduce the antibodies somewhat, thus giving your body & thyroid a little relief. Another suggestion is a good daily multivitamin, in case you have some vitamin deficiencies going on (docs can test for this). I would avoid any multivitamins with iodine, IMHO.

Something else other folks have good luck with is adjusting their diet. Less sugar, coffee, soda, caffeine, carbs, junk food, etc. More veggies, whole grains, lean meat, etc. Oatmeal is good, too, but is a Catch-22. It can reduce inflammation and swelling, but also reduce effectiveness of thyroid hormones due to high fiber content. Still, might be worth a try.

Avoid stressful situations if you can. Don't try to exercise too hard and aggravate things. Give your body time to rest and relax. Don't worry about saying "no" to family & friends who want you to go here and do this. You can make that up to them later when you're feeling better.

Hope you get some answers and relief soon! Definitely check back in with us to let us know! :anim_32:


----------



## Tally25 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can totally relate to you. I have been diagnosed with Hashis for 5 yrs now. Normal fluctuating TSH but my thyroid looks like moths have eaten threw it and I have all the same symptoms as you. My old now was a wait and see kind of doc... Refused hormone replacement cause my TSH is normal.. While I feel like total and utter crap...Now they want to remove the whole thing...


----------



## mkalazan (Jul 19, 2011)

It sounds to me like you need a second opinion! And don't let anyone fool you that just because your TSH levels are normal everything is okay. You have symptoms...joint pain, hair loss, exhaustion...classic symptoms. Maybe they can start you on a low dose of replacement hormone to see if you feel a little better. My hair in college was horrible...thin, breakage, dull, etc. It wasn't until after I started Synthroid in my mid twenties that my hair started to gradually look better.
Good luck


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tally25 said:


> I can totally relate to you. I have been diagnosed with Hashis for 5 yrs now. Normal fluctuating TSH but my thyroid looks like moths have eaten threw it and I have all the same symptoms as you. My old now was a wait and see kind of doc... Refused hormone replacement cause my TSH is normal.. While I feel like total and utter crap...Now they want to remove the whole thing...


Welcome! When are you having your surgery? I am sorry you have suffered so long. For me, it was 20 years before diagnosis and treatment.

Start your own thread when you feel like it and bring us up to snuff about yourself.


----------

